
Trump is taking Hydroxychloroquine since last one and a half week - kkcorps
https://youtu.be/XtHbXshy-_A
======
ver_ture
His conversation was not fulfilling to watch; no concrete numbers, names, or
sources. "Lots of frontline workers are taking hydroxychloroquine..." Is there
a study? Anything?

This is what all of these news sources my parents watch have in common that I
wish would change - this loose relationship with evidence and sources. Ok he
said it, but why, who, when, what? I don't want to complain about lack of
critical thinking, but these statements aren't facts, they're opinions coming
from trump.

------
observer987
Wonder if he shines light up his butt and gargles with Clorox too?

